# Can't tap forced sewer main?



## Joseph2 (Aug 31, 2010)

I have a forced sewer main on my property which the sewer dept has a easement. I'm getting ready to build and the sewer dept has orally told me I cant tap the forced main for sewer because they didnt want anyone on it. They only use it for a transfer between a pump station and the sewer plant.

One map says its a 8" one 12" main.

I'm thinking of getting an engineering company involved to check into it. I was thinking it would need a pump, check valve, etc. 

*Can anyone think of any other reason why I couldn't realistically tap this forced sewer main? 
*


----------



## S.R.E. (Apr 8, 2010)

Joseph2 said:


> the sewer dept has orally told me I cant tap the forced main for sewer because they didnt want anyone on it. They only use it for a transfer between a pump station and the sewer plant.
> 
> 
> *Can anyone think of any other reason why I couldn't realistically tap this forced sewer main?
> *


Maybe because they told you they couldn't? 
Are you going to sue them for the right to tap their force main? :blink:
By the time you pay for attorney fees, an engineer, hookup fees and a competent contractor to do they work I figure you should be able to do it for around $100,000.00. :whistling
But, that's if you win the court fight.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

because, if your check valve fails, it's going to fill your house full of sheet. btw, there is a DIY site i'm sure that will be recommended to you. besides, it's THEIR line, they have an easement to THEIR line. you shouldn't be here as a homeowner asking dumb contractors legal questions. talk to your attorney.


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

